# Duvida sobre kernel

## nodeps

Bom, as flags funcionou tudo certo   :Laughing: 

minha duvida agora é sobre o kernel...

qual e o melhor kernel, me falaram do vanilla mas parece q nao esta 100% 

eu to procurando um kernel estavel e rapido, dai me falaram do gentoo kernel

uns falam q nao e estavel, outros falam q ja esta estavel..

bom queria saber em geral qual seria o melhor kernel para mim instalar..

quero uma makina rapida mas tbm estavel e segura

entaum vai essa pergunta pros gurus

----------

## Vanquirius

O vanilla-sources é o kernel original do kernel.org, ele é provavelmente o kernel mais estável que você vai encontrar... O gentoo-sources contém patches adicionais da equipe do Gentoo.

Tanto o vanilla-sources quanto o gentoo-sources são bem estáveis (como a maioria dos kernéis baseados no vanilla-2.4.x). A vantagem do gentoo-sources é que ele é otimizado para o desktop.

Se você quiser usar a série de kernels 2.6.x, as melhores recomendacões são ou o mm-sources ou o gentoo-dev-sources.  Ambos têm performance muito boa, normalmente superior a um kernel da série 2.4.x. A estabilidade do 2.6.x não é tão comprovada como a do 2.4.x (ainda está apenas no terceiro release, 2.6.2), mas aparentemente a maior parte das pessoas não teve nenhum problema grave de estabilidade com ele. Se você estiver construindo um sistema do zero, eu acho melhor já instalar com um kernel 2.6.x de uma vez, os benefícios compensam.  :Smile: 

----------

## leandro

dá uma lida no Kernel Guide  :Wink: 

----------

## nafre

 *nodeps wrote:*   

> Bom, as flags funcionou tudo certo  
> 
> minha duvida agora é sobre o kernel...
> 
> qual e o melhor kernel, me falaram do vanilla mas parece q nao esta 100% 
> ...

 

o gentooo-sources é estável, o dev-gentoo-sources que não é estável!

no gentoobr.org tem o guia dos kernels traduzido para o pt_BR!

Guia de kernel pt_BR

----------

## Vassili

vale mesmo a pena usar o mm_sources no lugar do original do kernel.org??? (versão atual 2.6.2)

tem muita diferença??

tem uma lista das modificações em algum lugar??

----------

## nafre

 *Vassili wrote:*   

> vale mesmo a pena usar o mm_sources no lugar do original do kernel.org??? (versão atual 2.6.2)
> 
> tem muita diferença??
> 
> tem uma lista das modificações em algum lugar??

 

O mm-sources é um kernel bem instável!!

Se vc trabalha com servidores ou especial, te aconselho a não usar o mm-sources. 

Dá uma lida no guia de kernels!

desculpe ja editei o poste!!

----------

## AngusYoung

 *nafre wrote:*   

>  *Vassili wrote:*   vale mesmo a pena usar o mm_sources no lugar do original do kernel.org??? (versão atual 2.6.2)
> 
> tem muita diferença??
> 
> tem uma lista das modificações em algum lugar?? 
> ...

 

Muito pelo contrário, servidores deveriam usar o vanilla-sources (2.4.x) ... ou futuramente o development-sources (2.6.x). gaming-sources, mm-sources, etc são para serem usados em Desktops, NMHO. 

Sobre a sua pergunta ... eu usaria Development-sources ou mm-sources. Eles tem uma boa relação estabilidade x performance.

----------

## nafre

é isso mesmo.

troquei as palavras na hora que fiz o poste!!

----------

## Vassili

bem q eu achei estranho, usar kernel instavel em servidor... ehhehehe

mais e o changelog, alguem sabe onde tem??

----------

## AngusYoung

 *nafre wrote:*   

> é isso mesmo.
> 
> troquei as palavras na hora que fiz o poste!!

 

Acontece  :Smile: 

Vassili, creio que o Changelog deva vir junto com o kernel.

----------

## Vassili

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

>  *nafre wrote:*   é isso mesmo.
> 
> troquei as palavras na hora que fiz o poste!! 
> 
> Acontece 
> ...

 

vou pegar intaum pra dar uma olhada...

----------

## nodeps

opa, vlw ae...

mais uma coisa, existe algum tutorial de compilaçao do gentoo kernel?

----------

## AngusYoung

 *nodeps wrote:*   

> opa, vlw ae...
> 
> mais uma coisa, existe algum tutorial de compilaçao do gentoo kernel?

 

Que eu saiba não. Talvez tenha no forum Documentation, Tips & Tricks.

----------

## revertex

Se a sua máquina é um desktop, monousuário, então o mais recomendado são as "sources" com patchs para resposta rápida, como o gentoo-dev-sources, gaming-souces, mm-sources e ck-sources.

No meu desktop esses 3 tem uma ótima performance, instabilidade é coisa que eu só presenciei em outros $istema$ operacionai$, nunca no linux.

Meu servidor não tem um desempenho tão bom  com as "sources" que eu uso no desktop, a exeção do mm-souces, e tem um ótimo desempenho com o wolk-sources e vanilla-prepatch-sources.

Acho que essa documentação quebra o galho.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=70838&highlight=2+6

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=124530&highlight=2+6

http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/799

http://thomer.com/linux/migrate-to-2.6.html

http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/3196/1/

http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Kernel-HOWTO.html

http://www.techtv.com/screensavers/linux/story/0,24330,3590865,00.htmlLast edited by revertex on Fri Feb 06, 2004 6:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## leandro

 *nodeps wrote:*   

> opa, vlw ae...
> 
> mais uma coisa, existe algum tutorial de compilaçao do gentoo kernel?

 

Dá uma olhada no FAQ, aqui nos forums. Não é um tutorial.. mas tem várias informações interessantes.  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Compilar o kernel é um pouco complicado. Uma coisa que eu não sabia no começo era que digitar "?" sobre um item abre uma ajuda  :Very Happy: .

Eu uso o gentoo-dev-sources, que é o gentoo-sources na série 2.6.

----------

## jcarlos

Para se ter uma noção na diferença de desempenho, /c o vanilla-sources que cheguei a utilzar durante algum tempo, a máquina ficava inutilizavel durante uma compilação, o mouse travava, mp3 trava, não dava pra fazer nada... Atualmente estou utilizando o gaming-sources e equanto faço um update no portage compilando novos pacotes posso escutar musica, navegar e mexer no mouse sem ter travadas ou queda abrupta de desempenho. Assim que estiver /c mais tempo quero fazer uns testes e ver se a diferença no tempo de compilação utilizando o vanilla e o gaming são muito grandes, dependendo da variação vou optar por deixar dois ou mais kernels na máquina.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jcarlos wrote:*   

> Para se ter uma noção na diferença de desempenho, /c o vanilla-sources que cheguei a utilzar durante algum tempo, a máquina ficava inutilizavel durante uma compilação, o mouse travava, mp3 trava, não dava pra fazer nada... Atualmente estou utilizando o gaming-sources e equanto faço um update no portage compilando novos pacotes posso escutar musica, navegar e mexer no mouse sem ter travadas ou queda abrupta de desempenho. Assim que estiver /c mais tempo quero fazer uns testes e ver se a diferença no tempo de compilação utilizando o vanilla e o gaming são muito grandes, dependendo da variação vou optar por deixar dois ou mais kernels na máquina.

 

Uma das modificações feitas pela equipe do kernel do Gentoo é justamente a melhoria de desempenho em situações de compilação, já que isso é uma parte fundamental do Gentoo. A máquina fica lenta, mas não tanto, durante uma compilação, por mais complexa que seja.

----------

## revertex

 *jcarlos wrote:*   

> Para se ter uma noção na diferença de desempenho, /c o vanilla-sources que cheguei a utilzar durante algum tempo, a máquina ficava inutilizavel durante uma compilação, o mouse travava, mp3 trava, não dava pra fazer nada... 

 

Essa é a brutal diferença que os patchs fazem no kernel, essa performance que tu descreve é resultado do maravilhoso "preemptive kernel".

 Sem  os patchs adequados o kernel fica sub-otimizado, por exemplo, o vanilla sequer tem supermount, coisa que eu não consigo viver sem hoje em dia.

Alguém aqui já usou o "love-sources"?parece bem interessante. 

Ao instalar um kernel novo sempre é bom dar uma  uma olhada na documentação que fica em "/usr/src/kernel-?????/Documentation", eu acho qué essa é a fonte de informação mais atualizada que existe a respeito do kernel.Last edited by revertex on Sat Feb 07, 2004 2:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fernandotcl

 *revertex wrote:*   

> Alguém aqui já usou o "love-sources"?parece bem interessante.

 

Ainda não, mas eu tenho vontade. Parece que vem com 55 patches!  :Shocked: 

----------

## upaf

Oi pessoal, sou novo aqui (aqui, no Linux, no Gentoo, etc...   :Very Happy:  )

Li que o gaming-sources é baseado no ck-sources.

Fiquei bem interessado no ck-sources, mas como todo bom jogador, também gostei do gaming-sources.

O gaming-sources tem tudo que o ck-sources tem e mais algumas coisas? Tem como compilar dois kernels e no boot selecionar qual eu quero usar?

Valeu!

----------

## leandro

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *revertex wrote:*   Alguém aqui já usou o "love-sources"?parece bem interessante. 
> 
> Ainda não, mas eu tenho vontade. Parece que vem com 55 patches! 

 

Eu estou usando o love-sources (atualmente na versão 2.6.3-love3). Comecei a usar a partir da 2.6.3_rc3-love1, e até agora não tive problema nenhum, está tudo funcionando do jeito que deveria. Acho que vale a pena tentar utilizá-lo  :Smile: 

----------

## jcarlos

Boas   :Razz: 

Achei um artigo interessante sobre compilação do kernel, ele detalha as opções no menuconfig. O endereço do artigo é:

http://br-linux.org/tutoriais/001804.html

----------

## fabiohenrique

Alguem por favor me digam como faco para recomilar o Kernel (uso o gamming-r3) eu digito o seguinte commando : genkernel --menuconfig --no-clean --no-install --bootsplash . Aparece a seguinte msg de erro:

"Saving your kernel configuration...

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Check the top-level Makefile for additional configuration.

*** Next, you may run 'make bzImage', 'make bzdisk', or 'make install'.

* kernel: Making dependencies for linux 2.4.20-gaming-r3

* kernel: Starting compile of linux 2.4.20-gaming-r3 bzImage

* gen_die(): compile of bzImage failed

* Please see /var/log/genkernel.log for more info on failures

* 

* DO NOT REPORT KERNEL COMPILE FAILURES AS GENKERNEL BUGS!

* 

* Report real genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org

"

O QUE QUE EU FACO (nao posso desistir do Gento)!!!

----------

## leandro

 *fabiohenrique wrote:*   

> Alguem por favor me digam como faco para recomilar o Kernel (uso o gamming-r3) eu digito o seguinte commando : genkernel --menuconfig --no-clean --no-install --bootsplash . Aparece a seguinte msg de erro:
> 
> "Saving your kernel configuration...
> 
> *** End of Linux kernel configuration.
> ...

 

Fabio, cola o finalzinho do conteudo do /var/log/genkernel.log

Assim poderemos saber o que deu de errado. Eu deixei de utilizar o genkernel há uns tempos porque ele sempre dava erro. Você já tentou compilar o kernel manualmente?

----------

## fabiohenrique

Eu formatei a maquina se aparecer a msg de novo eu colo o genkernel.log todo

----------

## Operador Nabla

Estou com problemas para bootar um kernel depois de compilado.

Eu instalei o gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r7 e compilei-o com o genkernel (versão atual). Configurei o GRUB seguindo as instruções exibidas ao término da instalação do novo kernel. (root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda6)

Mas, na hora do boot, a coisa pára e me dá um prompt, porque não consegue montar a minha partição /dev/hda6. No prompt, eu pedi para ele abrir uma shell e comecei a navegar pelo ambiente (provavelmente é o initrd montado) e percebi uma possível causa para tudo isto: o initrd não tem o módulo reiserfs.o, que eu preciso para montar a minha partição /dev/hda6; aliás, ele não tem nenhum módulo referente a sistema de arquivos.

Eu tentei inclusive montar o initrd e colocar os módulos manualmente, mas "não tem espaço livre suficiente" na imagem.

Outro fato que me intriga é que o initrd do kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 (o único kernel Gentoo que eu consigo bootar), que foi construído com uma versão antiga do genkernel, também não tem o módulo reiserfs.o, mas nem por isso deixa de montar a minha partição raiz na hora do boot.

O que pode estar acontecendo?

----------

## Operador Nabla

Acho que matei a charada.

Estou lendo o Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Configuring the Kernel. Ele diz mesmo que eu NÃO devo compilar as opções de suporte a sistema de arquivos como módulos. Do contrário, o Gentoo não será capaz de montar as partições durante o boot (provavelmente esta é a causa dos problemas que eu relatei no post anterior).

Esta seria a minha última cartada, caso nada desse certo.

Acho que vou ter de usá-la agora...

----------

## leandro

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> Acho que matei a charada.
> 
> Estou lendo o Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Configuring the Kernel. Ele diz mesmo que eu NÃO devo compilar as opções de suporte a sistema de arquivos como módulos. Do contrário, o Gentoo não será capaz de montar as partições durante o boot (provavelmente esta é a causa dos problemas que eu relatei no post anterior).
> 
> Esta seria a minha última cartada, caso nada desse certo.
> ...

 

Não esqueça de dizer se você conseguiu ou não.  :Smile: 

----------

## Operador Nabla

 *leandro wrote:*   

>  *Operador Nabla wrote:*   Acho que matei a charada.
> 
> Estou lendo o Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Configuring the Kernel. Ele diz mesmo que eu NÃO devo compilar as opções de suporte a sistema de arquivos como módulos. Do contrário, o Gentoo não será capaz de montar as partições durante o boot (provavelmente esta é a causa dos problemas que eu relatei no post anterior).
> 
> Esta seria a minha última cartada, caso nada desse certo.
> ...

 

EU CONSEGUI, SIM!!!!!!!!!!!    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Acabei de testar, ele está bootando normalmente (com BootSplash e tudo).

Mas tem de passar direitinho as opções de boot para o GRUB/LILO:

```
root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/<partição-raiz>
```

----------

## fernandotcl

 *leandro wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*    *revertex wrote:*   Alguém aqui já usou o "love-sources"?parece bem interessante. 
> 
> Ainda não, mas eu tenho vontade. Parece que vem com 55 patches!  
> 
> Eu estou usando o love-sources (atualmente na versão 2.6.3-love3). Comecei a usar a partir da 2.6.3_rc3-love1, e até agora não tive problema nenhum, está tudo funcionando do jeito que deveria. Acho que vale a pena tentar utilizá-lo 

 

Eu vou dar uma olhada nos patches que ele tem e acho que vou testar. Falam muito desse love-sources. Mas ainda não parece estar no kernel...  :Sad: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *fabiohenrique wrote:*   

> Alguem por favor me digam como faco para recomilar o Kernel (uso o gamming-r3) eu digito o seguinte commando : genkernel --menuconfig --no-clean --no-install --bootsplash . Aparece a seguinte msg de erro:
> 
> "Saving your kernel configuration...
> 
> *** End of Linux kernel configuration.
> ...

 

Veja se o(s) link(s) "/usr/src/linux" e/ou "/usr/src/linux-beta" está/estão apontando certo...

this.post >> /dev/faq  :Wink: 

----------

## leandro

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Eu vou dar uma olhada nos patches que ele tem e acho que vou testar. Falam muito desse love-sources. Mas ainda não parece estar no kernel... 

 

É.. o love-sources não está no portage, não sei se há interesse de coloca-lo também. Para instalar.. dá uma lida nesse how-to: Emerging love-sources.  :Wink: 

----------

## nafre

love-sources o que venha a ser este kernel quais sao as suas otimizações?

----------

## fernandotcl

Obrigado pela dica, Leandro. Assim que sobrar um tempo vou testar.

 *nafre wrote:*   

> love-sources o que venha a ser este kernel quais sao as suas otimizações?

 

É um kernel "vanilla" cheio de patches que devem ser estáveis, mas não são colocados na versão oficial porque não foram feitos extensivos testes, ou usam tecnologias que não são tão conservadoras quanto o "vanilla" exige.

Eu ainda não achei a lista dos patches, talvez esteja no próprio tar.gz da fonte. Mas eu já reparei que suporta Reiser4!  :Shocked: 

EDIT:

Não achei a lista ainda... Se alguém tiver alguma pista...  :Very Happy: 

Mas achei essas entrevistas:

http://www.arstechnica.com/etc/linux/love-interview-1.html

http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=5459

Nelas o Robert Love explica algumas coisas que ele pensa para o futuro dos patches do kernel. Talvez seja interessante.

----------

## leandro

A lista dos patches está aqui.

O site oficial é: http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources/

 :Wink: 

----------

